# Glenn Beck a trad?



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Fipping through the channels last night I paused for a bit of Glenn's ranting. He was wearing a pink OCBD with a flap pocket and a Press tie. 

I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

What I'd make of it is that he has lots of money and can afford nice clothing.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I would say the wardrobe specialist had a preppy moment...



Beck is far from a trad...


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Glenn's trad like Adolf and Benito were


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

sowilson said:


> Glenn's trad like Adolf and Benito were


Sure, and Obama is Stalin .... bla bla bla ....


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I can think of a lot of words for Glenn Beck, but Trad isn't one of them.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

sowilson said:


> Glenn's trad like Adolf and Benito were


Nah, they dressed better.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

If Glenn Beck is trad, I'm heading to Hugo Boss.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

sowilson said:


> Glenn's trad like Adolf and Benito were


Agree. The word "traditional" or "trad" suggests conservative in terms of the street definition (by which I mean "tending or disposed towards maintaining existing views, conditions or institutions" or "marked by moderation or caution") not the political definition (which has been so distorted in the US to have no meaning anymore). Beck is a political extremist who only pretends to be a conservative.

Anyway, trad or preppy clothing is just clothing and in a free society is available for anyone to wear (witness all those rap stars who have adopted the look, at least in part). It doesn't really signify anything other than personal taste.

(This thread will be locked in 10, 9, 8,...)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

The thought of Glenn Beck being trad made me vomit in my mouth.:icon_pale:


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I am surprised and pleased to see that the opinion of this man as a ridiculous buffoon is so widespread.

I love this forum more each day...


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> I am surprised and pleased to see that the opinion of this man as a ridiculous buffoon is so widespread.
> 
> I love this forum more each day...


Political opinions - particularly offensive ones - are best expressed elsewhere.

As for his clothes:

I don't have any idea if he's trad or not, or who dresses him, but I do know I gave him a nice J.Z. Richards tie with tiny U.S. flags on it when he was in Provo for the Freedom Festival. He wears it frequently on T.V.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

This thread needs to GTFO.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr. Mac said:


> Political opinions - particularly offensive ones - are best expressed elsewhere.
> 
> As for his clothes:
> 
> I don't have any idea if he's trad or not, or who dresses him, but I do know I gave him a nice J.Z. Richards tie with tiny U.S. flags on it when he was in Provo for the Freedom Festival. He wears it frequently on T.V.


Waste of money. You could have gotten yourself something, instead. Or, you could have ripped the bills into tiny shreds. Both would have been better options than using the money to buy a gift for that guy.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Youngster said:


> This thread needs to GTFO.


How does a message board thread do that?


----------



## Marcc237 (Mar 22, 2004)

Doctor Damage said:


> Agree. The word "traditional" or "trad" suggests conservative in terms of the street definition (by which I mean "tending or disposed towards maintaining existing views, conditions or institutions" or "marked by moderation or caution") not the political definition (which has been so distorted in the US to have no meaning anymore). Beck is a political extremist who only pretends to be a conservative.
> 
> Anyway, trad or preppy clothing is just clothing and in a free society is available for anyone to wear (witness all those rap stars who have adopted the look, at least in part). It doesn't really signify anything other than personal taste.
> 
> (This thread will be locked in 10, 9, 8,...)


I agree with the sentiment re: clothing being just clothing. I have known many an individual who is quite to the left politically and yet would be extremely trad in clothing by any standard of dress. Indeed, I worked with a very liberal guy who wore to work almost every day an undarted blazer, OCBD shirt, striped tie, gray wool or tan FF cotton trousers, and beef roll pennies. All were from BB. On court going days, the blazer and slacks were traded for a solid gray undarted suit.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> Waste of money. You could have gotten yourself something, instead. Or, you could have ripped the bills into tiny shreds. Both would have been better options than using the money to buy a gift for that guy.


Wow. I really like the rationale.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Memphis88 said:


> How does a message board thread do that?


By moving to the Interchange since so many posters seem to want to discuss Beck's politics rather than his dress. Clear now?


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

Just for comparison, Chris Matthews seems to fit the "trad" mold could be seen as equally partisan on the other side. I don't watch enough Glen Beck to know if the picture is indicative, or merely a lucky day, but if it's a trend w/ Mr Beck, I think he'd have to qualify.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> By moving to the Interchange since so many posters seem to want to discuss Beck's politics rather than his dress. Clear now?


That involves someone moving the thread, not the thread Getting The [email protected]*# Out.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Memphis88 said:


> That involves someone moving the thread, not the thread Getting The [email protected]*# Out.


Yes, but transferring the thread involves getting it out of the inappropriate forum and into the approriate forum.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr. Mac said:


> Wow. I really like the rationale.


I didn't offer my rationale in that post, but since you brought it up it's because Glenn Beck is a dangerous, crazy man who goes out of his way to incite anger and conjur up unnecessary fear.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> The thought of Glenn Beck being trad made me vomit in my mouth.:icon_pale:


And I as well.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Memphis88 said:


> I didn't offer my rationale in that post, but since you brought it up it's because Glenn Beck is a dangerous, crazy man who goes out of his way to incite anger and conjur up unnecessary fear.


Are you sure your not confusing Beck with known uber-trad William Ayers? Or perhaps secret-trad Reverend Jeremiah Wright?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Glenn Beck is not Trad but, Trad or not, I keep telling you guys and gals, Glenn Beck is going to be the VP of this great Nation of ours, when Bill O'Rielly is our Chief Executive/President!  Short of bringing Ronald Reagan back, O'Rielly and Beck are our best and brightest hopes for the future! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## recoveringchef (Nov 17, 2009)

Memphis88 said:


> I can think of a lot of words for Glenn Beck, but Trad isn't one of them.


I can think of one: "douche."


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Glenn Beck is not Trad but, Trad or not, I keep telling you guys and gals, Glenn Beck is going to be the VP of this great Nation of ours, when Bill O'Rielly is our Chief Executive/President!  Short of bringing Ronald Reagan back, O'Rielly and Beck are our best and brightest hopes for the future! :icon_smile_big:


O'Reilly is too liberal. He claims to be a conservative, but he is a statist himself. There are random issues where he talks about the need for the government do more.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Glenn Beck Raped And Murdered A Young Girl In 1990*

I haven't seen the chowderhead recently, but my suspicion is that Beck identified with obnoxious fictional doofus Andy Bernard of _The Office_ and chose to mimic his style.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> I am surprised and pleased to see that the opinion of this man as a ridiculous buffoon is so widespread.
> 
> I love this forum more each day...


Funny, I was thinking that it's not the man (Glenn Beck) that is a "ridiculous buffoon", but rather some illiberal clods on the site who have forgotten the meaning of tolerance who are the buffoons. . . . .

Seriously.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> I haven't seen the chowderhead recently, but my suspicion is that Beck identified with obnoxious fictional doofus Andy Bernard of _The Office_ and chose to mimic his style.


No, I don't think so. But this ridiculous buffoon likely did:


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Only speaking from a clothing point of view. I find it far more likely, he has a "dresser" for his appearances. I would be surprised if he dresses himself for anything but his morning ride to the studio.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

recoveringchef said:


> I can think of one: "douche."


Are sixth graders allowed to post on AAAC? I thought this was for adults....


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

​


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*man, illiberal (win), intolerant 'tolerance'*



El_Abogado said:


> Funny, I was thinking that it's not the man (Glenn Beck) that is a "ridiculous buffoon", but rather some illiberal clods on the site who have forgotten the meaning of tolerance who are the buffoons.


:icon_smile_big: I'm counting three separate jokes in this one sentence, but there may be more.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

While GB may or may not be a trad, (matters little now that personal politics drug the topic down) his manner of dress bothers me somewhat. He wears french cuff shirts with an open collar, often wears nappy (although expensive) denim pants with a suit coat, shirt and tie. But when you are filthy rich, you can wear what you want I suppose?


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

obiwan said:


> But when you are filthy rich, you can wear what you want I suppose?


I think the rest of America in Ed Hardy shirts forgot the filthy rich requirement for dressing poorly.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Not a trad, but if you switch the "a" and the "r" then you'll have a pretty accurate description of Glenn Beck...


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> :icon_smile_big: I'm counting three separate jokes in this one sentence, but there may be more.


Enlighten away.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

El_Abogado said:


> Funny, I was thinking that it's not the man (Glenn Beck) that is a "ridiculous buffoon", but rather some illiberal clods on the site who have forgotten the meaning of tolerance who are the buffoons. . . . .
> 
> Seriously.


You can't really be trying to imply that Glen Beck is tolerant, can you? The guy is a certifiable wing nut who unfortunately has a public forum from which he incites divisiveness and intolerance among people who seem to have forgotten to read and instead, let Fox "News" make up their minds for them. Whatever happened to conservatives with brains? I miss William F. Buckley. There was an intelligent man with great style. He was actually willing to debate as a gentleman instead of the foaming at the mouth parodies of rabid dogs we see as commentators any more (from both sides although I see it more on the far right) .

(Next I'll say what I really feel! )


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Seconded, Michael.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

MichaelS said:


> You can't really be trying to imply that Glen Beck is tolerant, can you? The guy is a certifiable wing nut who unfortunately has a public forum from which he incites divisiveness and intolerance among people who seem to have forgotten to read and instead, let Fox "News" make up their minds for them. Whatever happened to conservatives with brains? I miss William F. Buckley. There was an intelligent man with great style. He was actually willing to debate as a gentleman instead of the foaming at the mouth parodies of rabid dogs we see as commentators any more (from both sides although I see it more on the far right) .
> 
> (Next I'll say what I really feel! )


Agree about foaming at the mouth rabid dog types. The right probably does have more of them on the airwaves, and the left has more of them in the Senate.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> Agree about foaming at the mouth rabid dog types. The right probably does have more of them on the airwaves, and the left has more of them in the Senate.


Can we imagine President Beck, making his first State of The Union address? It could be really entertaining!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Not a trad, but if you switch the "a" and the "r" then you'll have a pretty accurate description of Glenn Beck...


Let's see...that would make him a "tard". Is there a definition for that?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's a rather awful term for a mentally retarded person. But hey, liberals are are just WAY too politically correct after all.


----------

